# TT Vs Porsche - Anyone?



## simmokj (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi all

Brand new to the forum. I currently have a Porsche 997 and am contemplating making the switch to a TTRS. I wondered if anyone had any experience in making the same switch already and how they're finding it.

I have previously owned a 2.0 TFSI TT and I absolutely loved the car ..... but it's definitely not a 911. I wondered if the TTRS might be closer in terms of grunt, noise and feeling?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

No. Its not a Porsche


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  I would say a lot depend on what 997 you are comparing the RS and if it's a mk2 or mk3 TTRS


----------



## samuk007 (Mar 24, 2019)

I have owned a 997 3.8s - they are not fast cars..did look good..until my bearings broke in the engine lol

I am actually looking to buy a stage1 ttrs maybe from my brother..it is quick.


----------



## RobJ (Apr 1, 2019)

Take a look at my post - TT RS Plus rare spec with performance upgrade - then compare it to the 911 Turbo?


----------

